# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Marilyn Monroe Halftone Image

## Mr.L

Mới xin đc mẫu. mời các anh xem và cho ý kiến ạ ^^
Thử dùng CNC vẽ tranh xem như lào.. cuối cùng thì cũng được như lài các bác ạ  :Wink: 

Em có share file đính kèm (bên dưới) ai thích thì down về làm, làm rồi post hình lên cho mọi người cùng xem nhe.

À quên.. nhớ Thanks em cái để có động lực mà khoe tiếp nhe





HOT BOY SỜ PÍN

----------

anhcos, CKD, ducduy9104, duonghoang, elenercom, Gamo, hung1706, katerman, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, phuongmd, ppgas, sieunhim, toanho

----------


## ducduy9104

Há há cái này rào chuồng heo chắc heo mau đẻ lắm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

mai tui gửi hình mặc quần sờ líp xuống làm cái cửa sổ dùm nha hehehe..... nhớ phóng to chổ cái quần ấy cho ấn tượng... hahaha.

----------


## Mr.L

em pó tay với anh Nam sờ pín hjchjc ^^

----------


## hung1706

Haha bác Mr.L khuyến mãi cho vài lỗ trên đấy là bác Nam từ bỏ ngay cái cửa sổ liền  :Smile: )))
Cơ mà tác phẩm nghệ thuật vậy mà chả ai khen gì cả hehe. Bác Mr.L làm tranh treo quán cafe đèn mờ hay sao ấy nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.L

3 comment hỏng có comment nào cho cái hình của em nó ra sáng hết chèn ơi, tủi thân quá T_T

----------


## thuyên1982

hô hô để em thử phát, cắt hình này xem ra máy mổ như máy khâu ấy bác nhỉ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đưa lên con máy đột Amada nó đột còn kinh dị hơn cả máy Khâu nữa đấy ạ, 1 lần đột có thể làm rung chuyển cả 4 cái chân giường  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em là em khâm phục bác Lợi lâu lắm rồi, từ lúc tự dựng này rồi ra nghề tới giờ.

----------


## Mr.L

em cảm ơn anh romeo đã có lời khen ạ cũng nhờ anh em trên này giúp đỡ nhiều nên em mới dc như ngày hôm nay ^^

----------


## anhcos

Chơi tấm mica đục, khoan ra nhìn chắc cũng ok chứ Lợi?

----------


## Gamo

> mai tui gửi hình mặc quần sờ líp xuống làm cái cửa sổ dùm nha hehehe..... nhớ phóng to chổ cái quần ấy cho ấn tượng... hahaha.


Oi, chú Lợi cẩn thận, coi chừng bệnh viện quá tải vì bệnh nhân bị ói  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nam Sờ Pín thì phải như vầy

Gốc


Sau khi động dục ý lộn, động đục thì nó thành thế này

----------

ppgas

----------


## dgnt

Mấy cái mẫu của anh mà trang trí cho quán cafe thì hay lắm

----------


## quocquan

> Mới xin đc mẫu. mời các anh xem và cho ý kiến ạ ^^
> Thử dùng CNC vẽ tranh xem như lào.. cuối cùng thì cũng được như lài các bác ạ 
> 
> Em có share file đính kèm (bên dưới) ai thích thì down về làm, làm rồi post hình lên cho mọi người cùng xem nhe.
> 
> À quên.. nhớ Thanks em cái để có động lực mà khoe tiếp nhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác có phần mềm làm cái này không cho mình xin voi ledtuongquan367@gmail.com

----------

nhatson, quangkhanh, Tuanlm

----------


## linhdt1121

tên nó đây bác này" Halftone Image"
gu gồ là ra cả đống luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------

